# Please HELP analyze Network Coax Stats



## pharmer53 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just completed installing MRV and having issues with movies freezing or stopping alltogether. My setup is as follows:
SWM-16
HR-24 (No DECA or Ethernet cable attached)
2- HR-22s (DECA attached)
HR-23 (DECA attached)
R-22 (HD) (DECA attached)
Linksys Wireless G router (several years old)
DECA Broadband Adapter into Green label splitter.

I've attached images of the Network Coax Stats. It seems the Phy Levels are much higher than I've seen posted on this board. Could crimp on connectors at the wall plate be causing the loss of signal? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The 46 & 57 are a bit high from "the norm", "but" your PHY MESH rates are "good enough" to not be a problem, so I tend to think this isn't your problem..


----------



## pharmer53 (Jul 13, 2007)

This may be a really dumb question, but does the Wireless router performance have anything to do with sharing programs between receivers? I'm still learning how all this deca and internet work together. Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

pharmer53 said:


> This may be a really dumb question, but *does the Wireless router performance have anything to do with sharing programs between receivers? * I'm still learning how all this deca and internet work together. Thanks!


No.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pharmer53 said:


> This may be a really dumb question, but does the Wireless router performance have anything to do with sharing programs between receivers? I'm still learning how all this deca and internet work together. Thanks!


Not when all the receivers have a DECA. The wireless "hop" is just to your home network and internet. If you used DirecTV2PC, then it would come through the wireless link.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

> This may be a really dumb question, but does the Wireless router performance have anything to do with sharing programs between receivers? I'm still learning how all this deca and internet work together. Thanks!


No, since the distribution is entirely within the DECA "cloud" the router doesn't really enter the picture (as long as there aren't other signals sharing the DECA portion of your network). There will be a very small amount of data between the receivers and your router (DNS requests, etc.) but it should be insignificant.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

As VOS said, the loss levels are a bit high, but the throughput looks ok. The crimp connectors in and of themselves should not be a problem (I have nothing but crimp connectors in my installation, and my highest PHY number is 30).

What kinds of splitters are in use, and what is the topology (cascaded splitters and the like)? What are the cable lengths involved? I suppose it is possible for the low signal to cause an intermittent drop in throughput (perhaps when some RF interfence occurs).

The more information you can provide, the more suggestions that can be provided.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Titan25 said:


> As VOS said, the loss levels are a bit high, but the throughput looks ok. The crimp connectors in and of themselves should not be a problem (I have nothing but crimp connectors in my installation, and my highest PHY number is 30).
> 
> What kinds of splitters are in use, and what is the topology (cascaded splitters and the like)? What are the cable lengths involved? I suppose it is possible for the low signal to cause an intermittent drop in throughput (perhaps when some RF interfence occurs).
> 
> The more information you can provide, the more suggestions that can be provided.


The PHY MESH are "so good" as to suggest the PHY Levels are well within the signal to noise ratio for full operation.

A system test will return an error when the PHY MESH is at/below 220.


----------



## pharmer53 (Jul 13, 2007)

Titan25 said:


> What kinds of splitters are in use, and what is the topology (cascaded splitters and the like)? What are the cable lengths involved?QUOTE]
> 
> I tried to post an image of my MRV setup, but the board wouldn't allow the attachment because I already posted the same image in the "Connected Home Installation Images" thread. It is the last post on that thread. As for the cable lengths, all are less than 100ft from the splitters. The SWM is about 10 ft from the dish.
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

While I doubt it will help your playback issues, you can improve your PHY LEVELs by changing the 8-way splitter for a 4-way.


----------



## pharmer53 (Jul 13, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While I doubt it will help your playback issues, you can improve your PHY LEVELs by changing the 8-way splitter for a 4-way.


Funny you mention that because I've already ordered a 4-way to replace the 8-way splitter. Should have it changed out by Friday.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I would expect only about a 4 dB improvement


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

Where can I find the network coax stats menu?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

phoneman06 said:


> Where can I find the network coax stats menu?


These come from a menu that can only be accessed from the front panel of the 24, 25, or 34 models that have internal DECAs.
Pressing both the guide and right arrow "buttons" will bring up a menu with coax as an option. Selecting it will start the testing. There are two test and post 1 shows the screens.


----------



## phoneman06 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I only have a H25 and the rest of my receivers are the older models. My phy levels are negative numbers, is that an issue?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> These come from a menu that can only be accessed from the front panel of the 24, 25, or 34 models that have internal DECAs.
> Pressing both the guide and right arrow "buttons" will bring up a menu with coax as an option. Selecting it will start the testing. There are two test and post 1 shows the screens.


One mo' Q then. What are bad numbers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

phoneman06 said:


> Thanks for the info. I only have a H25 and the rest of my receivers are the older models. My phy levels are negative numbers is that an issue?


The negative display is the proper annotation of loss which these number are.
In up coming software updates, they all will be displayed like this.

BTW: your losses are low [good] and your MESH are high [also good]


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200024 Use the DECA link. Good Info.


----------

